# Stolen chihuahuas (mildands) read please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

3 of my chihuahuas were stolen last night
4 of them were kept in my heated garage (where my tortoises are kept) dogs cannot get to tortoises
The pulled the pad lock off the door and stole 3 of them, one ran away in the garden we have her back
Police have been

I have puppies for sale and feel someone who has looked at my puppies have only been here to see my other dogs to steal them

I am shaking and cannot stop crying these are my BABIES !!!! MY CHILDREN

PLEASE if anyone sees any chihuahuas for sale with no paper work 

One is a blue female 4.5lb 7 months old - lucy
1 cream 4lb 9 months old - chloe
1 sable boy 3.5lb- charlie

There is a reward to who ever finds these dogs
*PLEASE POST ON ANY OTHER FORUMS ANYWHERE PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE*

left lucy
right chloe
top charlie









charlie









lucy at the top looking at the camera


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Just read other post in classifieds.


I really hope you get your babies back. 
Is awful.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I will keep my ears and eyes open on all advertising sites.
Do the police have any leads at all? Have they dusted for prints? Are they actually taking it seriously?

I do hope you get your babies back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Pimperella said:


> I will keep my ears and eyes open on all advertising sites.
> Do the police have any leads at all? Have they dusted for prints? Are they actually taking it seriously?
> 
> I do hope you get your babies back. Fingers crossed.


Im ringing local radio stations now
No dusting didnt say much just took a statement

PLEASE BE WARNED!! anyone selling pups, we know it was someone who came to look at my pups
My tortoises are worth more than the dogs


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

SWsarah said:


> Im ringing local radio stations now
> No dusting didnt say much just took a statement
> 
> PLEASE BE WARNED!! anyone selling pups, we know it was someone who came to look at my pups
> My tortoises are worth more than the dogs


 
So the fact they never bothered to dust for prints and only took a statement, means they are not doing all they can. I would be phoning the police back and kicking off big style. They tend to not care with dogs being stolen and don't even bother to investigate.
I'd want to know what they were doing about it.
Also ask them, do they just take statements if a child is snatched?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

have you contacted doglost yet? if you do I can print off some of their posters to put up round here, and also get my daughter is leicestershire to put some up. really sorry to hear this, very sad i will keep my eyes open on the classifieds sites aswell


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

also if its ok with you can I post this on all the classifieds sites? would you like me to add a contact number or email address?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my god who would do such a awful thing!!! I'll keep me eyes open, and I hope they are back at home safely soon


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't beleive this has happened!! I've just moved back to your area, I will definately be keeping an eye out!
would you like any help with putting up posters flyers etc?
I could tell how much your dogs meant to you when I came to pick the gecko up, I really do hope you get them back


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarah so sorry your going through this 

im nowhere near you but will deffo keep an eye out whilst browsing for anything suspicious that stands out 

hope you get your babies back hun


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh god that's awful, I really hope you get them back, will have everything crossed for you.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We're not a million miles away so will keep an eye out on the classifieds (preloved adpost papers etc) as I browse round them areas on an almost daily basis. :whistling2:

Good luck in getting them back. Is there not an alarm in the garage?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what sick :censor:

thats awful, will keep an eye out `round here


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

We had two shifty guys come around to look at my puppies i think it was them
Come from crew way so they said!!! but could have come from anywhere

We are sorting posters and im ringing in live to a local radio stations

PLEASE HELP ME FIND MY CHILDREN!!! yes i do have the odd litter off them I AM NOT A PUPPY FARMER i love my dogs PLEASE HELP ME im going out of my mind

We have started a facebook page here please join and ask all your facebook friends to join PLEASE Stolen Chihuahuas - please help! | Facebook
*
PLEASE*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Will get my mum to keep her eyes and ears open. Sadly there has been a lot of this in the midlands and too the extent we caught someone trying to load one of our horses at our yard into a box. As a result my mum has rescued a rottie off death row.

I hope you find your babies soon. Theres a chihuahua puppy farm in the midlands which is huge. Will get my uncle to take a visit to see if they have any sudden new arrivals (they are pretty dodgy people and ripped him off big time with his pup)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

People that steal pets really make my blood boil!! Robbing somebody of their possessions is bad enough, but a beloved family member?!? Will keep my eyes and ears peeled for ya {{{hugs}}}


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> People that steal pets really make my blood boil!! Robbing somebody of their possessions is bad enough, but a beloved family member?!? Will keep my eyes and ears peeled for ya {{{hugs}}}


i had someone cut a hole in the bottom of a shed and steal a border collie and my poodle on my cousins wedding. I was bridesmaid and i was frowning on all the piccies.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> People that steal pets really make my blood boil!! Robbing somebody of their possessions is bad enough, but a beloved family member?!?


Me too!

People like that are nothing more than scum!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

how did they contact you? have you passed the info to the police?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> how did they contact you? have you passed the info to the police?


 
Was thinking that myself.
Anything like car reg, type of car they came in etc.
We have CCTV so anyone visiting the house is recorded. 
Have you asked all neighbours if they saw or heard anything? strange cars/vans? People hanging around?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sarah I'm so sorry  May help on that facebook group if you put what area they were taken from. I can't see that information anywhere but maybe I'm blind.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im horrified that people can stoop so low, scum :censor:

I will keep my eyes open on all the classified sites too and also keep an eye out round here(I know its not near you but lots of pondlife live round here) Get them registered on all the Lost dog sites asap and dont forget the newspapers, they will print a story for you which is higher profile than an advert


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im reading this and its making me so mad :censor: I have put the word out local and will keep on looking as sadly we have a lot of scum in the forest :devil: I just hope they are found .


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

You need to contact Dog Lost straight away, they can make dogs hotter than a hot thing. And thats what you need to do.

I really hope they are back with you very soon!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

pigglywiggly said:


> how did they contact you? have you passed the info to the police?


It was via a mobile number before christmas i dont have the number or car reg!!! but IF i ever do this again i will be taking numbers and car regs


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Pimperella said:


> Was thinking that myself.
> Anything like car reg, type of car they came in etc.
> We have CCTV so anyone visiting the house is recorded.
> Have you asked all neighbours if they saw or heard anything? strange cars/vans? People hanging around?


We have just put an alarm on the garage and CCTV with be fitted, but we are moving next month!!! we have sold our house, so glad to be going from here

Neighbours are at work, the police have put numbers through their doors

My chihuahua was kept in the house last night, because she is due to give birth, she is normally in the garage. She was barking at 2am my husband got up and saw nothing


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this.

You said you are suspicious of some that came to view puppies, how did they contact you? If rang your mobile can you go back through the calls received? Surely the police can use contact information to check out and rule people out?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Was thinking that myself.
> Anything like car reg, type of car they came in etc.
> We have CCTV so anyone visiting the house is recorded.
> Have you asked all neighbours if they saw or heard anything? strange cars/vans? People hanging around?


this isnt me being arsey so please dont think i am being. does the cctv see onto the pavement in front of your house too? do you have a sign up informing people that you have cctv up recording them?

i ask as i wanted to put cctv up at the flat i used to live in cos we were getting homophobic abuse and was told i would have to have a very clearly visible sign saying there was cctv in operation and also that it could only point at the garden and not cover any of the pavement in front. If we didnt have a sign up or it recorded people on the pavement then it wouldnt be able to be used in court and we could get done for it, even if it had actually recorded someone doing something illegal to the flat!!! stupid eh!

sarah you must be goin out your mind with worry, i feel sick for you i really do. i hope someone can help and i too will keep my eye out for anything suspicious


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

That is really awfull, I have invited all my friends on FB. Lets hope they get spotted, they should do, chi's are quite attention grabbing, were there so small and cute, they turn everyones heads! I have everything crossed for their safe return!! (((hugs)))


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> this isnt me being arsey so please dont think i am being. does the cctv see onto the pavement in front of your house too? do you have a sign up informing people that you have cctv up recording them?
> 
> i ask as i wanted to put cctv up at the flat i used to live in cos we were getting homophobic abuse and was told i would have to have a very clearly visible sign saying there was cctv in operation and also that it could only point at the garden and not cover any of the pavement in front. If we didnt have a sign up or it recorded people on the pavement then it wouldnt be able to be used in court and we could get done for it, even if it had actually recorded someone doing something illegal to the flat!!! stupid eh!
> 
> sarah you must be goin out your mind with worry, i feel sick for you i really do. i hope someone can help and i too will keep my eye out for anything suspicious


 
We have a sign up saying CCTV in operation.
Just the one sign.
By law you are not allowed to have it pointing at anyone elses property.
My ones at the back of the house in my garden, only point into my garden anyway.

Thing being, if people don't like it when they are coming to my house, then tuff! Cause in my eyes if your not happy being filmed on my property, then your up to no good anyway, if you get what I mean.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> We have a sign up saying CCTV in operation.
> Just the one sign.
> By law you are not allowed to have it pointing at anyone elses property.
> My ones at the back of the house in my garden, only point into my garden anyway.
> ...


yeah i get what you mean. thanks for answering :no1:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Just remembered charlie my male is chipped, the breeder had him chipped!!! ive rang her to let her know and if he is returned she will let me know!!!!!!!!!!! i just never got the address changed over

Im having all my dogs microchipped next week!!! i urge anyone who hasnt go there dog chipped to do so !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have posted on Arachnophiles forum and bug nation


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

selina20 said:


> Have posted on Arachnophiles forum and bug nation


No im not a member, ill take look


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> No im not a member, ill take look


Iv put threads up for u.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, 
Now Im defo getting Ducky chipped on Thursday.
Ill listen out for you, hoping for their safe return home! Some people are just wrong, truly are!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

We are now working with the National Theft Register to help track the dogs. Any news please ring:
07802404929 open 24/7


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I had a thought earlier, Can you call your network provoder ie vodafone, orange ect, and ask for all the numbers that called you on that day. You never know they may well have their fone registered in there name, or contract phone?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

selina20 said:


> Iv put threads up for u.


Thank you xxxxxxxx


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

sophs87 said:


> I had a thought earlier, Can you call your network provoder ie vodafone, orange ect, and ask for all the numbers that called you on that day. You never know they may well have their fone registered in there name, or contract phone?


Ive had that much interest in my dogs, so many phone calls. I going to try and see if i can find any and look at old emails


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck with getting your dogs back, which awful people could do this:devil:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you, im going out of my mind with worry


----------



## jasonsmum (Dec 28, 2009)

i haev posted it on a few forums i am on to. hope someone finds them good luck x


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

If you can PM me a email address or number that you don't mind being given out then i will post a message up on the dog forums i know if you want...

...I can't begin to imagine what your going through  I wish you all the luck in the world getting all of them back safely.x


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Might be good to keep this at the top :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

x Sarah x said:


> If you can PM me a email address or number that you don't mind being given out then i will post a message up on the dog forums i know if you want...
> 
> ...I can't begin to imagine what your going through  I wish you all the luck in the world getting all of them back safely.x


PLEASE post anywhere you can, can you ask people to join the facebook page (in signature below)

We are now working with the National Theft Register to help track the dogs. Any news please ring:
07802404929 open 24/7


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Oh you poor thing, how people can do this I will never understand. 

I'm not too far from you so I'll keep an eye out for any suspicious newsagent window ads & the like. Good luck!!

Edit: Posted on my facebook page too, at least three of my friends work in kennels/dogs home in Brum, so I'm sure they'll keep an eye out too.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i have joined ya fb page an shared it hun asking for everyone to do the same


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

btw, shared FB with about 500 friends in the Midlands...
Cant imagine how your feeling
xx


----------



## exotic_girl (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG! How awful for you! Can you send me the facebook page and il invite all of my contacts too. 

I really hope they turn up. What a dispicable thing to do.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you 

everyones support means the world to me and is holding me together

thank you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have joined your group on FB, sent requests to my friends, and asked a friend who works in a dog shelter in the Midlands to keep her ears and eyes open.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

:jump: Any news


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Have you received any fedback yet? sending my best wishes to you.

Jingle Bells


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, i have posted this on another forum for you, hope you get them back safely.


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have joined your FB group and will be checking all ads in my local newsagents windows.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

UPDATE:

Express and star are coming to take a picure of me
Ive rang ITV news they are looking at our facebook page and will get back to me.

PLEASE JOIN THE FACEBOOK PAGE
Link below in signature PLEASE POST ON YOUR PAGE INVITE ALL YOUR FRIENDS,


----------



## *hungry-tortoise* (Apr 17, 2008)

Sarah, I am sorry to hear this - some people are just disgusting - :bash: - Im sure you will get your dogs back soon and hopefully the people that did this will be bought to justice. Good luck anyhow xx


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

*hungry-tortoise* said:


> Sarah, I am sorry to hear this - some people are just disgusting - :bash: - Im sure you will get your dogs back soon and hopefully the people that did this will be bought to justice. Good luck anyhow xx


Thank you xxxxxxxxx i want my babies back xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thank you xxxxxxxxx i want my babies back xxxxxxxxx


i have been googling for "for sale" adverts ive checked to see if there is anyone selling three. 1 ad came up with 2 light brown and 1 black but i checked your pictures and they dont look the same.

i wouldnt have thought they would sell them all together because it would be easy for people to find them out. 

there seems to be ALOT of them for sale so i have checked some seperate ads.... how old roughly are they??


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ive been checking all sites and my friends have
Ill be in two local news papers tomorrow
and ITV news will be here tomorrow 
I NEED MY BABIES BACK


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have now put them details yo sent me on the forum.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep looking to see if theres any news :sad: Bump


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Nothing
I could not sleep last night all things running around in my head
are they warm
Are they in the UK
What have they been fed????????? ahhgggg

Please if you go on any other forums please post about this, he more awareness there is the better!!! harder it is to sell

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

You've got half the world on your side here,ill defo keep a lookout for you aswel.
Its hard to trust people in this day in age,and the amount of cruel people out there.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

If your still worried about them being in the UK your best bet would be to email the ferry ports all the information on the dogs.

Have you also put adds in all the free adds? Especially in the areas you think they might be? Because at some point someone somewhere will have to advertise them.

It might be an idea for you to make a poster, then start a new thread with the areas you think they could be in asking anyone in that area if they can fly post the areas, especially vets if your girl is about to drop.
I know allot of people have different views on offering rewards, but I personally would.

Make them hot and they will appear at some point.

I had a lurcher girl I rehomed passed on, she was very special to me. I made sure she was known everywhere in Wales and a couple months later she appeared as her new owner couldnt take her out anymore due to the amount of posters and people looking for her.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hubby said to call all the pubs and put posters up out side them. He has heard of dogs being sold in them.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
Im in two nwspapers today

No sign of ITV new

Posters have bee put up but i need to get more out, cant get out with this snow and a naughty 2 year old, im scared to leave the dogs i have left on their own.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Dont blame you  I think with this snow you will have to just stick to phone calls.


----------



## jeni-arthurmoe (Sep 22, 2008)

hey i can up up some posters of the local area!! 

were in matlock so a tad away but still can!! 


good luck finding them ... could u please pm a phone number to call just in case... 

am sorry to hear of this x


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry to hear about the chuwawas u should post somthing in local shoping stors and the news papers.
somone will find them


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*adverts*

dogs world will put a piece in at no cost.Email the editor,he rang me back when my dog was stolen,very nice man.Don't lose heart,my dog surfaced at the RSPCA after I thought it was hopeless and she was gone forever.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you i will do that now


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Did ITV turn up.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sarah have you tried contacting any of the people who have wanted chihuahua ads up on the websites such as preloved etc? Just thought it may be an idea, as the thieves may try to pass the dogs on that way rather than publically putting ads up straight away.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Or equally, You could get someone to start putting up wanted ads. That way anyone contacting could be asked to send pics etc.
Just a way of seeing if the theives want to get rid without advertising themselves.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeh good idea, you want three chihuahua dogs in a wanted ad!

Good luck in finding them. I hope they were chipped and registered because if they are it will be really hard for them to make a profit from the dogs and they will be easily tracable. These two men must live with people, it might be wives, kids or other family who might even tell it to others so others will know about the theft. Every effort you make will not be worth it.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> Yeh good idea, you *want three chihuahua dogs in a wanted ad!*
> 
> Good luck in finding them. I hope they were chipped and registered because if they are it will be really hard for them to make a profit from the dogs and they will be easily tracable. These two men must live with people, it might be wives, kids or other family who might even tell it to others so others will know about the theft. Every effort you make will not be worth it.



That may be a little obvious, but there was an ad i noticed on preloved wanting chihuahuas, wasn't too fussed on sex, and wanted people to contact them if they had any dog/dogs they thought were suitable and to send pics (the ad was eleven days old). So would be do-able to put one of those up, then you're not specifying how many and they would have the option of sending pictures of several to see what you fancied.

Unfortunately as far as I've read only one of the dogs is chipped, I think that's the little boy? But might be wrong. All three were KC registered, but that doesn't really mean anything without the papers and I don't think it would help with tracing them.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Contacted the wanted ads i'm able to on preloved Sarah (not a premium account so can't contact the ones that are listed as new unfortunately). Just explained the situation and linked them to the facebook page.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Esarosa said:


> Sarah have you tried contacting any of the people who have wanted chihuahua ads up on the websites such as preloved etc? Just thought it may be an idea, as the thieves may try to pass the dogs on that way rather than publically putting ads up straight away.


Ive had lots of people contact me, who said they have wanted adds up and if anything comes their way fitting the descriptions they will let me know. Ive messaged people also


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

have placed posters in and around my area and also sent posters and information to other smaller rescues that may not be listed on the internet. : victory:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss 
will keep a look out for you i am hoping you find them soon as they need there mummy back.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

temerist said:


> have placed posters in and around my area and also sent posters and information to other smaller rescues that may not be listed on the internet. : victory:


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much, bless you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

missyrain said:


> i am sorry for your loss
> will keep a look out for you i am hoping you find them soon as they need there mummy back.


Thank you 
I pray they are ok, another night of no sleep


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Bump Any news


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

No nothing

Ive been ringing and emailing tv shows, news teams. I dont hold up much hope of them helping me

Sun news said its not a national news paper story


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Have invited all my friends to the facebook group and told my friends parents who run a rescue center and they've put the word round to all their contacts. I hope you get some news soon. I cant imagine what you must be going through. I know im not that close to you but if there is ANYTHING you need help with please let me know.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> No nothing
> 
> Ive been ringing and emailing tv shows, news teams. I dont hold up much hope of them helping me
> 
> Sun news said its not a national news paper story


Maybe not your story alone but there have been a hell of a lot of dog thefts going on recently. Why don't you try and set up a group (maybe on facebook) of owners to try and fight these theives together. A group of you may be more press-worthy than you alone.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Arkko said:


> Have invited all my friends to the facebook group and told my friends parents who run a rescue center and they've put the word round to all their contacts. I hope you get some news soon. I cant imagine what you must be going through. I know im not that close to you but if there is ANYTHING you need help with please let me know.


Thank you, all i need is people to spread the word
jut spend 5 mins ringing local vets/ dog wardens to say 3 chihuahuas have been stolen, the more awareness the better

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

ive jsut phone all my pet shops up in lowestoft and let them now i hope you get you babies back soon


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you all for your ideas keep them coming, i am using them all


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Great ad and I do hope it is very soon that you hear something.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Ive just copied your poster Sarah, gunna send it to all my contacts and facebook contacts...will even print some off and take them into local pet shops etc if needed hun...this is aweful I cant begin to imagine how your feeling xxxx


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've posted your poster up on another forum Sarah, all the best in finding your dogs.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

All of the chihuahuas are very individual/unique looking and they must have been stolen either with a view to breeding or for selling I would have thought. Complete scum whoever did this.

This has been posted on my forum and i'm keeping a lookout on all the classified sites and I urge others too, although remember they're unlikely to put a pic up.


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

Ive printed various copies of your poster and stuck them on my local pet shops!
I hope you find them!!

Best of luck,

HCK


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am printing your posters and going to pop one in my vets on saturday.I when my dog was a pup there was a lady who had 3 of her dogs stolen and after a few days they contacted her asking if she wanted them back and would she pay them the reward money:gasp:They claim to have found them but really they were the thieves:gasp:I am hoping this may happen,I feel so sad and hope you get them back soon:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you advertised them on here??

You can contact www.animalsearchuk.com to register your lost or found pet free of charge

*For a fee they will help you search for them too*


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> Have you advertised them on here??
> 
> You can contact www.animalsearchuk.com to register your lost or found pet free of charge
> 
> *For a fee they will help you search for them too*


Excellent ive joined
Ive also rang him and he is sending me a price list through


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Been keeping an eye out while trawling classified sites but nothing to be found. 
Local papers maybe a better bet for them to try and move them on. 

With all the wanteds up / facebook group / people posting / searching and publicity etc...
I'm thinking best outcome is they get handed in / left at a kennels somewhere once they realise they can't sell them.
Unless they were 'stolen to order' as it were.
:bash:


Had our rotty stolen years back - soul destroying.
Was found in kennels after being passed from idiot to idiot. 
There's alot of stupid evil :censor: out there.


Hope they're found soon.


----------



## rattysue (Mar 17, 2008)

just a thought but have you looked at the Bargain Pages. If you look on line, for the cost of a £1.50 text you can register for 72 hours and have access to a few areas.
I've just done it and whilst there are a few pups on there for sale I have no idea if they are yours so may be worth looking.
You could also try placing a wanted ad....you never know...they may be stoopid enough to reply.
Wishing you all the luck


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

We have purchased all the bargain pages around here and are going to sit down and look all through them


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

PLEASE KEEP AN EYE OPEN
NO news yet


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

* BUMP * lets keep this at the top : victory:

Any news yet hun? Anything at all?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Nope nothing
please help me
keep spreading the word
we can get them bk if we all work together please!!!! I beg
as people to join facebook someone knows something


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

hope u find ur babies hun, i got every1 on my friends list on facebook 2 join ur group and they will spread the word, fingers crossed there back sn xx


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

We are still keeping a look out for you : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just been on Preloved forum and someone posted that Dogs4us in Manchester had two older pups for sale that sound similar to your two(she said this was unusual as they usually sold baby puppies) have you checked this out??
http://www.dogs4us.com/contactus.asp

Probably not yours but worth a try


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

i hope u find ur babys soon


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just been on Preloved forum and someone posted that Dogs4us in Manchester had two older pups for sale that sound similar to your two(she said this was unusual as they usually sold baby puppies) have you checked this out??
> http://www.dogs4us.com/contactus.asp
> 
> Probably not yours but worth a try


 
Are they chi's then as on the pups for sale list chi's arnt mentioned??
The only C's they breed are 
Cocker Spaniels
Cairns 
Cavalier King Charles

Deffo worth a phone call!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I called, they are 12 weeks, cream long haired.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Bless you
Thanks for ringing

Still no news im afraid
PLEASE keep joining facebook to help me


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i dont have facebook but i can send a mass email round to everyone i know to join


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh please do

STOLEN: 3 CHIHUAHUAS

3 chihuahuas were stolen on the early hours of (4/01/10) west midlands. These people knew what they were after, since they didn't touch anything else. They could be anywhere in the UK

The Police have been over and will be making enquiries, however we aren't holding out much hope. These are all KC registered dogs, and are quality examples of the breed. Because of this it will be unusual if they are sold at a cheap price without KC paperwork. Please keep your eyes out for unusually cheap dogs, they could be ours!

Lucy is a blue female, 4.5lbs and 7 months old. 
Chloe is a cream bitch, 4lb and 9 months old.
Charlie is a Sable dog, 3.5lb and 12 months old. 

Please look at the pictures and let us know if you see them. A reward will be given to anyone who can give information helping us find our dogs, we are extremely upset as you can imagine. 

We have registered with doglost, rang vets, put posters up etc etc

IM pleading with people to join and ask all your facebook friends to join, someone knows something

PLEASE HELP with the nation wide search

HUGE CASH REWARD FOR RETURN

Join our facebook campaign here Stolen Chihuahuas - please help! | Facebook

Poster


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

just out of interest is it easy to guess the age of Chihuahuas?? *
*


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

You can tell they arnt puppies but are young so yes.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

YAY 
Thanks to all the support BCC WM are coming to interview me at 3.00pm

They looked on facebook and saw all the support BRILLIANT


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

Posted on my facebook, Good luck finding them. Oh i call my GSD my big baby lol, and her pups the little kids . Also forwarded in emails so fingers cross they are found 

I wish you all the luck in your search


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive contacte dthe vets and rescue centeres aroudn here even though im miles away camrbidgeshire is a pretty big and busy place so i did anyway...
i did also contact my RSPCA (local one) to see if they coudl keep an eye out, they unfportauntly coudlnt look at teh pages i sent them and they suggested ringing them up and teh local dog wardens, have you done this?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks 
Yes done everything dog wardens, RSPCA, Kennels, vets

Ill be on the radio tomorrow 6.40am and 8.50am ish

BBC - Birmingham - BBC WM - Phil Upton @ Breakfast


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

How did the interview (Joined your face book) go with the radio? Wow so brave, I would be just a mess....I really do hope this helps your cause. 

Sending lots of big hugs xx

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Got your message in facebook! Brilliant news!!! :2thumb:
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Im doing everything in my power to get them back
I WILL NOT sit back and let this happen, lets hope it works

Interview went well, she loved i here and saw a tortoise lay eggs

We spoke about the dogs and she interviewed me outside my garage and we talked through the break in


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Please keep searching


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Did anyone hear me on the radio? i was on 3 times today


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry I didnt hear you on the radio but have printed out posters & have them in reception at work.. We have a lot of rich patients & they are all animal daft.. one woman went away with 12 posters to send to her daughters who live in manchester & Liverpool so thats those area's covered!
xxx


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know its unlikely....but I saw these today on Gumtree.....More than likely not them, but just thought you would want to check.

Anna

Mature Chihuahua Bitch West Lothian Edinburgh dogs and puppies for sale

http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/78/52345978.html


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you for looking
I'm afraid it's not her 
hope I sleep tonight but I'm not counting on it

that's amazing liveyourlife wow thanks


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> that's amazing liveyourlife wow thanks


Its the least I could do.. Have printed some more out as we have a man in tommorrow who always has his pride of dogs with him & he is rich also and has family down your way...I will just have to bat my eyelashes at him.. The perks of working in a Dental Surgery!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry. I dunno if you saw the second one I added....no pictures, but they sounded a bit similar to yours in colouring? Again, probably not them, but better to check every possibility?

chihuahua puppies for sale, 2 bitches 1 dog liberton Edinburgh dogs and puppies for sale


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> So sorry. I dunno if you saw the second one I added....no pictures, but they sounded a bit similar to yours in colouring? Again, probably not them, but better to check every possibility?
> 
> chihuahua puppies for sale, 2 bitches 1 dog liberton Edinburgh dogs and puppies for sale


Good thought, but it says Mum & Dad can be seen...


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I thought as much.....but I guess they might not be "mum and dad" ....if they are stolen to sell, they could have staged a "family"....

but i am just grasping at straws really.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> Yeah, I thought as much.....but I guess they might not be "mum and dad" ....if they are stolen to sell, they could have staged a "family"....
> 
> but i am just grasping at straws really.


Ahh didn;t think of that lol

I do hope those pups are okay...


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

YOU LOT ARE BRILLIANT THANK YOU
Thanks you for all the pms helping me
Im afraid they arnt my babies PLEASE KEEP LOOKING


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Other pics


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Have joined you fb group and sent out invites to all friends in this country ashave friends from all over the world on there. I hope you find them soon I cant imagine how you feel but know that if it were either of my two babies i would be devastated.Will keep an eye out in local area for you even though I am miles away


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
They could be anywhere in the UK


----------



## nikki08 (Aug 11, 2008)

There really is no dignity in this world anymore! so sorry to hear what your going through. Please phone all the local rescue groups you can get your hands on ppl like this may just hand them over when they realise you wont give up looking for them! A rescue group wont know they are stolen if they jsut turn up especailly if they have no microchip! Phone and let them all know and dont give up they are out there somewhere!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump for sarah and her babies, Someone must know something


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

iv€ just r€ad on fac€book th€y ar€ hom€.................dont know d€tails but im sur€ sarah will €nlight€n us asap


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*chis at home*

:2thumb:thats fabulous.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

That's brilliant news!


----------



## H20 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thankyou for letting us post the link to Sarahs Facebook appeal...she has tonight been reunited with all three..please see link 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=270802133097&ref=nfhttp://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=270802133097&ref=nf


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Oh WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW this is just GREAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT news. I am sooo happy for her...can you tell hahahahaha:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

That news makes me very happy :no1:

I wanna hear the full story now!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

That's brilliant news - but I am intriegued as to what happened and how they came back! Have they been caught??


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello thank you
Here is the link to the new thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/443841-we-have-our-chihuahuas-back.html


----------

